

Ask YC: PR agency that invests in you? - thaumaturgy

One of my local contacts remembers reading an article in a business magazine sometime back about a PR company that, instead of working for a flat fee, reviews your company and product and then works in exchange for a portion of the subsequent revenues, or part ownership, or some such thing. Basically, it's a PR firm that invests in your idea if they like it.<p>Has anybody heard of such a thing? I've searched everywhere. She thinks they were located in New York (of course).
======
pg
Most tech PR firms asked for (and got) warrants during the Bubble. I don't
know if they still do.

